

The PlayStation Web App - buymorechuck
http://www.satine.org/archives/2011/09/27/playstation-web-app/

======
jianshen
I'd like to hear more about the Trilithium Platform, Sony's internal
Javascript engine that has access to its 8 cores. This is the kind of stuff
that'll make people take JS applications more seriously.

